# Big Time Alabama Game Warden Bust



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Social media maven Matt Mathews: Opossum taken by the state was his ‘baby’


Matt Mathews, one of the most sought-after boudoir photographers in the Southeast and a multiple time world-qualifying barrel racer, has spent years rehabilitating opossums. After state officials took his 4-year-old opossum from his home Friday, Mathews doesn't even know if the creature is alive.




www.al.com





Apparantly it took 4 wardens to take down a possum belonging to a couple queers.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I dont have anything


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Thing is, I never knew Glenn owned a possum


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

So I guess that means owning a coyote...I mean funny looking dog...is out of the question in Bama.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> So I guess that means owning a coyote...I mean funny looking dog...is out of the question in Bama.


You can screw another dude, but cant own a possum!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I’m with you Joey. I got nothing!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I wonder how many possums I have dispatched? Joey’s husband might not approve…….


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

LaNd Of ThE fReE


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> LaNd Of ThE fReE


No shit. Glad they saved us from dude owning a possum. The horror.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> I wonder how many possums I have dispatched? Joey’s husband might not approve…….


Watch It!!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Barrel racer? Do they actually have a men’s category for that or does he compete in the womens? Nevermind…


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Lord, I’m sorry for what we’ve done with this place you gave us


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a list of animals you can't own in AL. But you cam marry your first cousin.

Alabama law prohibits any wildlife protected by law being held in captivity (as in kept as pets.) That includes all game animals, birds and furbearers, including bear, beaver, coyote, deer, opossum, rabbit, raccoon, squirrel, nutria, fox, mountain lion, groundhog, bobcat, Red Wolf, feral swine, and alligator. Other protected furbearers include mink, otter and skunk.









Pets banned in Alabama


What pets (or animals in general) are off limits in Alabama?




www.al.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Here's a list of animals you can't own in AL. But you cam marry your first cousin.
> 
> Alabama law prohibits any wildlife protected by law being held in captivity (as in kept as pets.) That includes all game animals, birds and furbearers, including bear, beaver, coyote, deer, opossum, rabbit, raccoon, squirrel, nutria, fox, mountain lion, groundhog, bobcat, Red Wolf, feral swine, and alligator. Other protected furbearers include mink, otter and skunk.
> 
> ...


Throwing a lot of shade considering it's legal in Florida too......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Tax money at work. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They get mad about you keeping a alligator in a pen too. When I was somewhere around 14 years old I caught one and brought it home. Placed it in a empty dog pen Daddy had. Lasted a couple weeks before someone seen it from the road and reported it. 
Daddy told me don’t ever bring anymore junk like that home from the river. And I better stay out of that boat when I’m supposed to be in school too.

Miss my Ole Pops.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Here's a list of animals you can't own in AL. But you cam marry your first cousin.
> 
> Alabama law prohibits any wildlife protected by law being held in captivity (as in kept as pets.) That includes all game animals, birds and furbearers, including bear, beaver, coyote, deer, opossum, rabbit, raccoon, squirrel, nutria, fox, mountain lion, groundhog, bobcat, Red Wolf, feral swine, and alligator. Other protected furbearers include mink, otter and skunk.
> 
> ...


Isn’t feral swine considered livestock on private property?


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Bobcat, Coyote, Feral Swine, and Fox have no bag limit and no closed season but you can't keep them alive. Interesting distinction.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Throwing a lot of shade considering it's legal in Florida too......


All you need is a Class 3 permit for a possum in FL.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Last camping trip we went on, a lady had two skunks. They rode around on her shoulders when she was walking around the campground.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

DLo said:


> Lord, I’m sorry for what we’ve done with this place you gave us


Agreed, a man can’t even rehab a freaking possum.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

but officers i was just cleaning him out and fattening him up for the pot !


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Deja vu said:


> but officers i was just cleaning him out and fattening him up for the pot !


That right there would have kept my grandpa in trouble.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wonder what his cat looks like.
jack


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

If Alabama has 4 Game Wardens plus vehicles to spare and the court time required for a warrant, for a possum, then Alabama has 4 too many game wardens. I’m sure glad there’s not any real game or fish violations in Alabama that they’ve got time for this silliness.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe he should have told them the possum was his sex partner. Around Auburn, that'd be a legit excuse.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This place is letting me down! How can no one comment on this part of the article????

"It was Friday. Mathews was at work, getting ready for a shoot at his downtown Birmingham studio, when he got a call from his husband. "


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Telum Pisces said:


> This place is letting me down! How can no one comment on this part of the article????
> 
> "It was Friday. Mathews was at work, getting ready for a shoot at his downtown Birmingham studio, when he got a call from his husband. "


You didnt read my QUEER comment?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> This place is letting me down! How can no one comment on this part of the article????
> 
> "It was Friday. Mathews was at work, getting ready for a shoot at his downtown Birmingham studio, when he got a call from his husband. "


I’m lost? What are we suppose to comment on that hasn’t already been mentioned?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here we go!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Maybe he should have told them the possum was his sex partner. Around Auburn, that'd be a legit excuse.


You can have butt sex with your cousin just not with a animal that's Sodomy and that's ill Eagle. Lol probably what they really got him for HAAAAAA


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> You didnt read my QUEER comment?


Guess I missed it.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Maybe he should have told them the possum was his sex partner. Around Auburn, that'd be a legit excuse normal and expected.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ain't nothing normal about Auburn


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> Maybe he should have told them the possum was his sex partner. Around Auburn, that'd be a legit excuse.





kingfish501 said:


> Ain't nothing normal about Auburn



Shouldn't you be off bitchin about working overtime bc some young buck did not show up?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> Shouldn't you be off bitchin about working overtime bc some young buck did not show up?


lol. you go boy. lol
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> Shouldn't you be off bitchin about working overtime bc some young buck did not show up?


Nah, not my fault you Auburn guys took Animal Husbandry literally. You really don't have to marry a goat, chicken or cow just because you took one to the frat parties.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I enjoy some good college banter/jokes, but you got to pull out of that dead horse you're beating at some point and get back to work.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> I enjoy some good college banter/jokes, but you got to *pull out* *of* that dead horse you're beating at some point and get back to work.


Leave it to an Auburn guy to think dead horse and sex at the same time.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'll go pop some popcorn. be back in a min. carry on. this is interesting.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh kingfish getting railed like a $3 whore with this one.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Oh kingfish getting railed like a $3 whore with this one.


That's udderly ridiculas. Now, moooove along. Ewe can't get my goat.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> i'll go pop some popcorn. be back in a min. carry on. this is interesting.
> jack


Nah no need. I wont take it any further. I like ol kingfish despite never meeting him. Just couldnt sit back much longer. So put the popcorn up and go get your nattys


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

*A*labama
*U*sually
*B*eats
*U*s
*R*ound
*N*ovember


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> *A*labama
> *U*sually
> *B*eats
> *U*s
> ...


c’mon you can do better than that. Dont have anymore animal jokes after you called my wife a cow? I did actually meet her at a Sigma Nu party.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

*K*nowingly
*I*nserts
*N*ut
*G*oo
*F*reely
*I*nto
*S*hit
*H*ole
*501 *times

War Eagle


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> *A*labama
> *U*sually
> *B*eats
> *U*s
> ...


Hell, even ole tubs ran out of fingers on ya'll. Nicky ain't gonna live forever. At least us poor Aubies dont have far to fall.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> c’mon you can do better than that. Dont have anymore animal jokes after you called my wife a cow? I did actually meet her at a Sigma Nu party.


One of my old bosses was an Auburn grad. Took him bass fishing and speck fishing and dove hunting here because he was from Huntsville and didn't know any local spots here. His wife was an Auburn grad, too, both were engineers. Used to get invited over for dinner a lot.

They had a little girl and for her 1st birthday, I got her a onesie red with a white A on it. He thought it was funny...she made it clear I was never to set foot in that house again.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok....i gotta toss this out there. 
did y'all know that the homecoming queen in auburn get's to ride a brand-new tractor in the parade?
jack


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> ok....i gotta toss this out there.
> did y'all know that the homecoming queen in auburn get's to ride a brand-new tractor in the parade?
> jack


Waiting for the punchline…


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no punch line. it's actually happens. lol
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

of course with my avatar when she was homecoming queen, the had to special order a tractor with 200k hp. lol.
jack


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

We got the big pnut parade in dothan just around the corner that they all pile on. Somehow i was nominated to drive one. 
interesting how threads get sidetracked


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> We got the *big pnut parade in dothan j*ust around the corner that they all pile on. Somehow i was nominated to drive one.
> interesting how threads get sidetracked


yep, however, did you know that the head float driver usually has the biggest nuts?
jack


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I grew up in Alabama and worked as a police officer in Montgomery during the 80s. I’ve seen the very best and definitely the worst in fans from both sides. Can’t tell you the fool’s I had to deal with on the night of the Iron Bowl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Queen could pull the whole parade. Believe it or not, the farmer next to one of our duck fields got one of these stuck about two years ago. Deere 9R 640


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> ok....i gotta toss this out there.
> did y'all know that the homecoming queen in auburn get's to ride a brand-new tractor in the parade?
> jack


They also get a fresh wash for the homecoming king....


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I bet that was fun to get unstuck!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Earl, don’t you know an ol boy with an Abrams tank? Get him on the horn!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> I bet that was fun to get unstuck!


He pulled it out with another identical tractor.
We watched, his son was driving the stuck tractor and it popped out of the hole almost like it was spring loaded.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> This place is letting me down! How can no one comment on this part of the article????
> 
> "It was Friday. Mathews was at work, getting ready for a shoot at his downtown Birmingham studio, when he got a call from his husband. "


I think that’s irrelevant to the story whatever you think of it. It’s an outrage that Alabama sent four game wardens after a possum. There’s rarely a day that goes by that I don’t see a dead possum on the side of the road. We have allowed a self perpetuating bureaucratic police state to develop around us that only promises to get worse.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Here's a list of animals you can't own in AL. But you cam marry your first cousin.
> 
> Alabama law prohibits any wildlife protected by law being held in captivity (as in kept as pets.) That includes all game animals, birds and furbearers, including bear, *beaver*, coyote, deer, opossum, rabbit, raccoon, squirrel, nutria, fox, mountain lion, groundhog, bobcat, Red Wolf, feral swine, and alligator. Other protected furbearers include mink, otter and skunk.
> 
> ...


But what if the beaver you wanna pet is on your first cousin?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> But what if the beaver you wanna pet is on your first cousin?


Isn’t that legal in Alabama 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

My Dad owned a country pet shop in Arkansas back in the 1960's. Somewhere, he bought a fish tank full of piranha's. Cool little dudes, they were fed hamburger meat. They were sold to a collector, a few days the local game wardens came by the shop looking for illegal piranha's. Word had gotten around.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> But what if the beaver you wanna pet is on your first cousin?


That could be a hairy situation.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Yellow River Cat said:


> Isn’t that legal in Alabama
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently petting your cousin’s beaver is more legal in Alabama than petting a unrelated possum.


----------

